# Seafood Fettuccine with a Vodka-Tomato-Cream Sauce



## ironchef (Jun 1, 2006)

PDS, here ya go. I did it without the clams because it's easier. If you want to do the clams, add them after the garlic, then add the wine and cover and steam until the open. Then add the rest of the seafood. 

*Seafood Fettuccine with a Vodka-Tomato-Cream Sauce* 

*Yield: 4 Servings*

*Ingredients:*

*For the sauce:*
3 Tbsp. Extra Virgin Olive Oil
1/2 c. Sweet Onion, finely diced
1/2 c. Celery, finely diced
4 cloves Garlic, thinly sliced
1 (28 ounce) can San Marzano Tomatoes plus the juices, crushed or pureed
2 tsp. Fresh Thyme, chopped
1 oz. Vodka 
1/2 c. heavy whipping cream 
1/2 tsp. Red Chili Flakes 
Kosher Salt to taste
2 Tbsp. Italian Parsley, minced (for garnish)

*For the seafood:*
12 ea. 16/20 Shrimp, de-veined, peeled, tails on
8 ea. 10/20 Scallops
1 lb. Fresh Salmon, Tuna, Snapper, etc. cut into 2” pieces
3 Tbsp. Extra Virgin Olive Oil
3 cloves Garlic, thinly sliced
1/3 c. Dry White Wine
Kosher Salt to taste

*For the pasta*:
1 lb. Dry Fettuccine
6 quarts cold water
Kosher Salt

*Method*:

*For the sauce*:
In a large saucepan or skillet heat the oil for the sauce until shimmering. Add the onion and celery and cook until translucent but do not brown, about 3 minutes. Add the garlic and red chili flakes, and cook for 1 minute. Add the crushed tomatoes and simmer for 15-20 minutes. Add the cream, vodka, and fresh thyme and cook for 10 minutes. Reserve and keep warm.

*For the pasta:*
Heat the water for the pasta with about 1 1/2 Tbsp. of kosher salt and cook the pasta until al dente. Drain.

*For the seafood and to finish*:
In a large sauté pan, heat the olive oil for the seafood until lightly smoking. Add the garlic and cook for 25-30 seconds, but do not let it get too brown. Add the seafood, season with salt, and sear and sauté, about 2 minutes. Add the wine to deglaze, and cook until the wine reduces and the seafood just cooked though, about 2 minutes. Add the vodka-tomato sauce to the pan, add the pasta and Italian parsley, and carefully toss until the pasta is well coated**.

_**If you don’t have a large sauté pan, add the seafood and sauce to the pot that you boiled the pasta with and toss it together there_.


----------



## pdswife (Jun 2, 2006)

thank you!  This sounds great!


----------

